
A eulogy for What.cd, the greatest music collection in the history of the world - ValentineC
http://qz.com/840661/what-cd-is-gone-a-eulogy-for-the-greatest-music-collection-in-the-world/
======
davidgerard
Response: [http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/19/what-the-death-of-what-
cd-f...](http://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/19/what-the-death-of-what-cd-failed-to-
mean-for-all-of-humanity/)

